# setback stance pros & cons?



## wickedsight (Jan 16, 2014)

A centered stance means you're aligned with the center of your bindings, so where those bindings are on the board doesn't matter.

The other questions all depend on what you want to do with the board. A directional board (as it's called) probably isn't the best choice for doing park laps all day, but that doesn't mean you can't ride park at all. Riding switch will be more difficult, but it's far from impossible.

Finally, when riding powder a setback stance is better because it keeps the nose out of the snow.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chickenhide said:


> Hey all, just got a new intermediate board in the mail yesterday, wasn't too pricy. Anyway, the board it setup so it has a setback stance, so the nose is longer. Isn't this going to make it more difficult for me to center my balance thus making it harder to ride with good technique? Also, does this mean riding switch is out of the question for me, since I am significantly closer to the tail of my board? I can't find much to read about setback stances so I'm starting to think that maybe I got the wrong board  any input would be greatly appreciated.


No, no & no

It's fine, go ride it.


TT


----------



## chrisdude112 (Feb 18, 2015)

chickenhide said:


> Hey all, just got a new intermediate board in the mail yesterday, wasn't too pricy. Anyway, the board it setup so it has a setback stance, so the nose is longer. Isn't this going to make it more difficult for me to center my balance thus making it harder to ride with good technique? Also, does this mean riding switch is out of the question for me, since I am significantly closer to the tail of my board? I can't find much to read about setback stances so I'm starting to think that maybe I got the wrong board  any input would be greatly appreciated.


Your front edge is what initiates turns and carves. A set back stance gives you more effective edge in front of your board, giving you more edge to "grip" the snow. This helps in both carving and stability. This shouldn't effect your balance. Most snowboards (at least mine) narrow at the waste where you mount your bindings. In set back boards, this "narrow waste" is moved back a couple of mm's or cm's or something. I never had a problem riding switch. 

Pros: easier for powder riding (nose pops out more), good edge hold, 
Cons: Throwing tricks/butters switch may feel different

Flex can affect ability to ride switch:
Twin flex: the tail and nose have the same flex. --> good for switch
Directional Flex: tail has a the poppy flex while the nose has a some different flex (depending on board)

You shouldn't have any problems! Most of the pipe riders use directional boards and they throw 10's and doubles switch


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

What board did you get?

The bindings should be mounted centered between the mounting holes not between the tip and tail. That will center the bindings in the side cut. If its a directional board there will be more tip than tail and if its a directional twin that means it has a twin sidecut so it will ride regular and switch the same. 

Photos always help too!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Too much thinking


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

CassMT said:


> Too much thinking


Gawd, no kidding.

You're making snowboarding stressful

How you spooozed to have fun, with all that shit in your head


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I learned to ride with proper technique for snowboarding on a _very_ setback, cambered, directional board. I became fairly proficient at riding switch on that board as well. (…it required taking a lesson my first season for me to pick up a few "tricks" to get it, but I did get it!)

You haven't mentioned how long you've been riding or how much switch you doing on your current setup. But if you've been boarding awhile and you're comfortable riding switch with it,..? I wouldn't think you'll have too much trouble figuring it out on the new ride. 

You also didn't mention how much of a setback we're talking about on this new board either. Going from my long, _very_ directional board to a centered, true twin, I found riding switch was easier.

The _"tricks & tips"_ the instructor had me using to initiate and control my turns when I was going switch? They involved using my hips & knees to torque my bindings and twist the boards edges to get my turns under control. At the time, I was still so new to snowboarding I wasn't even using that technique in my regular riding. Once I got turned back around and riding regular, I went right back to pointing my shoulders and upper body along with shifting my weight only to make my turns.  

So the ironic part of _my_ learning switch saga?  :laugh: Was that It wasn't until sometime later, after reading here on this forum about using torsional flex to twist the board, that I started applying that technique in my _regular_ riding! When I did? I started to gain much better control and tighter turning when riding _ALL_ my boards!! Directional, twins, camber or hybrid, Regular & switch! :jumping1: :hairy:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Setback = good for carving, good for powder float

Setback = a little tougher to ride switch

How much setback has your board got? Most boards seem to come with about 0.5" (12.5mm) these days. That's nothing. You won't even feel it if you've been riding a centred stance board.


----------



## chickenhide (Jan 3, 2015)

timmytard said:


> CassMT said:
> 
> 
> > Too much thinking
> ...


Chill out, I'm just stating my concerns with the setback...never rode one before and wanted some reassurance from experienced riders...

Thanks to everyone else for all the input. I'm feeling much better about the board & will get the chance to ride it Friday


----------



## deltout (Jan 10, 2014)

12mm setback is about a 1'' longer nose.
for me it is noticeable while riding. but not detrimental


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

deltout said:


> 12mm setback is about a 1'' longer nose.
> for me it is noticeable while riding. but not detrimental


Half right. Or twice wrong.


(12mm is about half an inch)


----------



## deltout (Jan 10, 2014)

close
1/2 setback makes the nose 1'' longer than the tail


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

deltout said:


> close
> 1/2 setback makes the nose 1'' longer than the tail


Yeah you did not say nose 1" longer than tail. You said nose 1" longer. 

Gotta have the math right or the OP will have a meltdown.


----------



## deltout (Jan 10, 2014)

yea, i assumed that the statement 1'' longer nose was simplified enough.

a 12mm setback will make your nose .94488 longer than your tail.
and my math is always right.


----------



## jesboogie (Oct 26, 2014)

*Torsional Twist FTW!*



chomps1211 said:


> So the ironic part of _my_ learning switch saga?  :laugh: Was that It wasn't until sometime later, after reading here on this forum about using torsional flex to twist the board, that I started applying that technique in my _regular_ riding! When I did? I started to gain much better control and tighter turning when riding _ALL_ my boards!! Directional, twins, camber or hybrid, Regular & switch! :jumping1: :hairy:


Initiating turns with the torsional flex/twist is the move! This doesn't get mentioned much, but is really helps 'unlock' turns. Good times, cant wait to hit the mountain in 4 weeks. JD


----------



## chickenhide (Jan 3, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Gotta have the math right or* the OP will have a meltdown.*


the fuck are you talking about dude


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chickenhide said:


> the fuck are you talking about dude


Watch the potty mouth dude

You obviously know very little about snowboarding, not a big deal everyone knew very little at one point.

But not knowing shit then getting lippy when people are trying to help you.
That always goes over well, anywhere you go. 

You're already way over concerned about nothing, we don't want you breaking out in tears because one ends longer

So, _you _just chill the fuck out, read lots & soak up all the info you can.

Now run along.


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

First to clarify… there are two types of setback:
Profile setback: how much the inserts are built in set back from the nose. This setback is unchangeable, built in in the board. Boards with such a built in setback are called “directional”.
Binding setback: you can set up your bindings set back. Instead of choosing symmetrical (from the middle) insert holes, you can move the bindings more backwards (asymmetrical from the middle). -> I often do this with the decks I use in pow to increase the built in setback of the board.

Considering your question, if setback will affect switch riding… this depends on you . Some examples:
- Hub rides his directional board (3.5cm/1.37in setback) switch without any problem -> He’s used to ride switch. 
- I struggle heavily to ride switch with my 3.5cm/1.37in setback board, close to impossible for me -> I still suck at riding switch, I’m just beginning to learn it. 
- On my other board, which only has a 2cm/0.75in setback, I find trying to ride switch way easier and even more so on my true twin (which has no setback at all).
- I’ve ridden that 2cm setback board also with a bit a weird set up… did set it up goofy to make it easier rideable for the switch direction (I’m regular). This means, that when I was riding my usual direction, I was riding with the tail pointing forwards, so actually the “unfavourable”-ish way. But it didn’t bother me at all. Cos that’s my good direction and I can compensate for any unfavourable shape-determined disadvantages. 

Soooo… short answer: the better you are at switch, the less you’ll be bothered by a setback. Them guys here who ride switch since the break of dawn probably won’t remember anymore  thus the mocking comments. But if you’re noob, you’ll recognize the differences – it’ll make the difference between “struggle” and “more struggle”. 
The more set back the struggle. The more experience the less struggle.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

chickenhide said:


> the fuck are you talking about dude


That's it. Put em up :boxing:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I've always ridden directional boards. Switch is not a problem. Not favorite, but when I need it (trees or bumps) it's fine...just have to work your stance a little. Don't stress too much about it. Maybe not the best if you're planning on park all day, but if you know how to ride, switch on a directional board won't be an issue.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jesboogie said:


> Initiating turns with the *torsional flex/twist is the move! This doesn't get mentioned much*, but is really helps 'unlock' turns….


Mmmm,.. actually? It gets mentioned here quite a lot! It's just that I didn't put together what I was doing to stay upright when riding switch on that directional board with what they were talking about twisting & flexing a board riding regular! 

I could ride regular on that deck just fine without doing much if anything to actively flex the board. But as soon as I went switch,..? I would bite it every single time I went for a toeside turn! After I licked that problem using the method I was taught, It just took me awhile to match up those actions with peoples various _written_ descriptions of the technique and apply it to my reg. riding! (…I learn better visually!) 
:hairy:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

I like a lil setback, whats not to like? Stiffer tail, longer nose all those things are good for your snowboarding.


----------



## Ryme Exp (Aug 16, 2014)

Setback boards are a blast! I build our all mountain and the powder deck both with significant setback (2-4cm), gives a much more effective egde carving and if you haul ass and hang on through the turn, you can ollie out of the turn into the next which is a s-load of fun! Have lots of boards in the quiver, they all ride different and they're all fun!

Not a big fan of early rise tips though, seems like they were made for riders that have trouble initiating the turn and they wash out easy when you lay up on them.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep, me too. I have setback on all my boards.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> The _"tricks & tips"_ the instructor had me using to initiate and control my turns when I was going switch? They involved using my hips & knees to torque my bindings and twist the boards edges to get my turns under control. At the time, I was still so new to snowboarding I wasn't even using that technique in my regular riding.


I need to learn more about this. Maybe in another thread?

I feel like I've done this a bit by engaging my ankles to get that twist/edge lift, but I'm still noobing it so I might not know what I'm talking about.


----------

